# Anyone with Fainters?



## allanimals21 (Jul 5, 2012)

I own a small herd of fainters that I breed.  I love them.  They are amazing little goats.  Well some are little.  

I've got 1 6 year old doe Laila who was my first fainter.  I  bought her 2 years ago pregnant to be my alpine wether's friend.  

1 doe that is Laila's Daughter named Rosie who is 2

1 doe named Izzy who is also 2

1 doe named Jewel who is a little over a year

1 doe named PJ (short for Pure Jealousy) that was born this spring

1 wether named Rowdy who is Laila's son and Rosie's full brother

1 wether named Stryker who is Laila's son and half brother to Rosie and Rowdy who will be a year in august

I lost my first buck in march they think it was hardware...not for sure.  Gus was my Mr.Pee Face

Then this year I purchased Guage to take Gus's place.

Then of course my alpine wether Billy.  He was my first goat.  Impulse buy at 2 days old.  Bottle raised him and now he's the biggest baby ever.  Weighing in at 140 he is a bit big to be a lap goat.

Background on my herd is started with Billy.  Bought Laila for a friend.  Bought Gus to breed with Laila.  The people I sold Laila's first kids to (Rosie & Rowdy) split up and offered to sell them back to me.  Well....long story short I ended up buying the rest of their herd.  Which consisted of 2 bucks and 1 wether and 4 does.  This is where we are thinking my parasite problem started.  Never had any issues when it was just Laila, Billy, and Gus.  So anyhoo I sold the 2 bucks and 1 doe and I am left with this little herd.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jul 8, 2012)

I have fainters.  Dude is a year and half old buck, Eli 3 year old buck, Elijah son of Eli 4 month old buckling.  Elsie 3 year old mom of Elijah, and Erin and Elizabeth daughters of Eli and Elsie.  Elijah, Erin and Elizabeth are triplets born on January 29 of this year.  I also have nubian, mini nubain, kiko/nubain, and fainter/angora x alpine/ND does.  I have two fainter X  kids born in May, one to the pure Nubian doe, and one to the fainter/angora x alpine/ND doe.  I love my fainters.  They are such sweet natured goats.  I have NO problems with parasites so far.  I don't worm unless I suspect a problem, and I haven't wormed in over a year. (knocking on wood here).  Hope you get your parasites under control, they are a pain.


----------



## nissa_loves_sheep (Aug 30, 2012)

I have one goat who is long-haired, black and white, supposedly half Boer, half Fainter, but she stiffens up like a Fainter when the sheep herd runs past her. I've raised meat goats for many years and am seeking out large-frame Fainters as foundation stock for my herd. It's hard to find large ones, too many people are breeding tiny ones for pets. 

I really like Fainters, and they are easier to keep fenced. Unlike an old Alpine nanny I used to have, when I brought her home after buying her she jumped clear over a stock panel to be back together with her son.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 30, 2012)

Myotonic goats are a great meat breed. Because of their neuromuscular condition they are easy to fence due to their stiffening of the muscles. You can contain them in 3ft fences most of the time. Also despite common belief Myotonic goats are small pets they get very big if you choose the line(s) correctly. Good ones are more muscular than other breeds and still get to large sizes. You can get bucks over 175# and does over 150#. What makes these goats so amazing is that their bone to meat ratio is 4 to 1. No other type or breed of goat exceeds 3 to 1. In other words Myotonic goats can get to very large sizes, they're easy to contain, they yield more meat than even Boers or Kikos. That's quite amazing.


----------



## cindyg (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a Mini Silky fainter, just got her, she is only about 6 months old.  She walks stiff legged, and falls over when the other goats are mean to her, which so far is fairly often, it is funny and sad at the same time.  Sometimes, she can't even make a sound, and I worry that she might choke.  At first she kept her distance from me, but now will come running when she sees me, I have to feed her separately as the others are such piggies they push her down and walk right over her.  I will have to start the search for a buck soon, not easy to find around here, the only one I know of so far is her sire, and that won't do.


----------



## allanimals21 (Aug 31, 2012)

What kind of goats is she kept with?


----------



## cindyg (Sep 1, 2012)

Not sure if that question is for me, but if so, she runs with my ND's.  She was only ever with her dam before, so not used to the dynamics of a larger herd, I have six others, but slowly it's sorting itself out, she is much more willing to mingle and the others are leaving her be most of the time.


----------



## craftbug1021 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a fainter, her name is Lily Pearl she is black and white, (cant figure out how to upload a pic, but that's her in my profile pic) she is fabulous!!! I got her at 24 hours old she doesn't even know she is a goat, she hangs all day with chickens, ducks, cats, rabbits and dogs. I spend hours and hours a day outside with her so she "helps" me work all around the yard!! She just has a touch of Diva but she is so wonderful it doesn't matter. She loves her Maaaa. She doesn't faint much but not much scares her. My DH has tried running up behind her and yelling, she just looks at me like "What is HIS problem???" He says she's a faking goat not a fainting goat LOL!!


----------



## jessica_1285 (Sep 8, 2012)

I love my Fainters    Right now I only have 2 , and can't wait to get some babies out of them!

This is Miss Emma 1.5 years old





This is Tonka 10 months old


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 18, 2018)

Anyone currently have Mini Silky's?


----------

